# Scam Adds



## Yellowtail (Jul 7, 2017)

Does anyone know whats going on at RDU, there are a lot of recent scam adds for ball pythons etc from multiple locations, I've reported them a few days ago but nothing done and now there are more of them?
Is anyone stupid enough to transfer money for these?


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 7, 2017)

Not sure if anyone is actually running/manning the site. There was a recent thread about the owners of RDU, and their own "activities".


----------



## MANNING (Jul 7, 2017)

I saw one the other night for African snakes the seller was based in " Queen Land"


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 7, 2017)

Someone was managing the site up to a week ago


----------



## MANNING (Jul 7, 2017)

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/snakes-species-from-africa-for-sell/


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 7, 2017)

RDU has always had more than it's share of dodgy ads, and not always easy to spot.


----------



## danyjv (Jul 7, 2017)

Do you mean I sent $1000 to that account in Africa and I'm really not going to get a black mamba or the king cobra sent to me ????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 7, 2017)

danyjv said:


> Do you mean I sent $1000 to that account in Africa and I'm really not going to get a black mamba or the king cobra sent to me ????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but you might have a new wife......


----------



## danyjv (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm on there quite a bit probably way to much always looking to see what's for sale .and yeah the whole front page is full of ball python scams , bit annoying. The lazy bugger uses the same story on all he's adds . He should at least have a go [emoji23]...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



pinefamily said:


> No, but you might have a new wife......



I can't even afford the one I have now lol let alone a new one. Hope the new one can cook though


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 7, 2017)

The sad thing is there's people falling for it, he probably makes 1000s a week ;/


----------



## Wally (Jul 7, 2017)

Registered Dishonest Users......


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 7, 2017)

If only people would do their research! The ads aren't hard to spot (most of them, anyway), but some people just getting into the hobby will fall for these... but it's the height of stupidity using the same description for every single ad. 

Siri... where is Queen Land?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 7, 2017)

At the end of the day if the ads weren't successful in scamming cash out of someone they would move on. 
Probably the ones for Aussie animals that are more likely to make them money but its just a sad part of life in the world we live in today.


----------



## MANNING (Jul 7, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Siri... where is Queen Land?



I'd say they would be lucky to deliver the goods this winter


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 7, 2017)

Is it legal to own ball pythons with some sort of license? Or just not allowed at all?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 7, 2017)

Only a zoo licence can have exotic reptiles and then with all the required import security.
RDU could stop this if all new registered users had to have an email and phone. They manually check the featured add payments so why not new members.


----------



## danyjv (Jul 8, 2017)

Pretty sure for a small fee you could get an exotic licence of the same guy selling the ball pythons or the corn snakes ( jokes)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 8, 2017)

These scammers are not that sophisticated. What helps them is that people are too trusting when it comes to parting with money if they think its a great deal.
I was just helping someone out on another site before they sent money through paypal to buy some animals for what turned out to be a scam. 
A simple thing like putting the phone number into google brings up a host of information on someones activity. This one was also selling dogs in 3 states under 3 different names all with the same phone number. And none of the sales were in the state the number was registered.
RDU is not the only place these scammers are operating guys, they are on almost every site we frequent. And many of them are not O/S at all.

Just remember that more often than not that great deal you saw on line is not going to turn out the way you thought it was. Just do some research.


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 9, 2017)

Common Name: Dasypeltis Confusa - Confusing Eggeater Snake
Scientific Name: Antaresia perthensis
Quantity: 5
Sex: Male
Age: Young
Size: Small
Now that really made me laugh my ample guts out ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Wally (Jul 9, 2017)

"Hello sir, my names is Jessica Amanda Peckers, we are are based American Farmers charged with the duty of hunting and exportation of reptiles. We are top leading exporters of life reptile. we can supply you with green tree pythons. If you are interested, you can call us on +15714031385 you can write us on whatsapp or contact us on email on *(removed)* to place your order. We can ship to any part of the world
JESSICA AMANDA
Director"

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/3-green-tree-pythons/

Hmmm.... two first names always makes me suspicious.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 9, 2017)

This is the sort of response you get from a scammer. One I'm playing with at the moment sent the response below to my inquiry;
Not sure why any seller would care if I were married with kids or what I do for a living.


Hello
Thanks for contacting me in regards to my Captive ball python.Taking care of Captive Ball Python is something that I find enjoyable, relaxing, and educational as well as you will do.. It can be a challenge at times, and does teach you patience. One lesson I learned pretty early is that caring for reptiles is very unlike caring for mammals (ie.dogs,cats, hamsters, etc.).She will be good feeder and is not into defensive position.My Ball python is presently 2.2ft and will be about 5 FT when fully grown.The Ball python in captivity is fed appropriately with a sized mice and rats at the rate of 1-2 every week (I feed her once every 5 days). ***ALWAYS FEED BALL PYTHON PRE-KILLED FOOD ITEMS!!!*Before i can give my ball python to any home, i will need you to know more about you,Please give answers to the
questions below:

Questions
1) Where are you located ??
2) Have you any Python care experience?
3) Are you a breeder??
4) How Old are you?
5) Are you married? with kids?
6) What do you do for a living? and when are you ready to have this python?



Sorry for all this Questions (i mean no offense) but just that i really need the 
very best for this Ball python.I will be transporting the Ball Python Snake 
from DARWIN and make arrangements for the ball python to be transported to any where without any problems.Please let me know if okay with you lets proceed.
Thanks


----------



## Wally (Jul 9, 2017)

You've got more time and patience than me Paul!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 9, 2017)

Wally said:


> You've got more time and patience than me Paul!



I got time to spare Wally. At least if I give them the run around they might leave someone else alone for a while.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 9, 2017)

There must be 20 of these adds on RDU now and clearly no-one is supervising the site, I have a featured add that has been waiting on payment confirmation for a week and I've wasted my $10 because in frustration I ran a normal free add and have now sold the snake.
Should we be reporting these adds to some authority or do they monitor these sites anyway? I note there was a follow up and confiscation by the Agricultural Dept of some imported ants advertised on Gumtree this week.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> There must be 20 of these adds on RDU now and clearly no-one is supervising the site, I have a featured add that has been waiting on payment confirmation for a week and I've wasted my $10 because in frustration I ran a normal free add and have now sold the snake.
> Should we be reporting these adds to some authority or do they monitor these sites anyway? I note there was a follow up and confiscation by the Agricultural Dept of some imported ants advertised on Gumtree this week.


How is it possible for the guberment to follow up on these fake ads? They spend so much time harassing legitimate keepers they don't have time or resources to chase up fraudsters.


----------



## Wally (Jul 9, 2017)

Out of curiosity Yellowtail, have you placed an ad on this site for whatever it is you're trying to sell?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 9, 2017)

No Wally I've never advertised on this site, I follow some of the for sale adds and not many seem to sell, probably because of the small market. You are right but I should try it.
I have advertised on RDU for years and always have success at premium prices. The one I just sold is a 6mth old albino darwin, admittedly a very attractive one (picture), for $600 and it sold in less than 2 days. Some of my past buyers are on Aussie pythons but not many.


----------



## Ian69 (Jul 9, 2017)

I have one of your Albinos Yellowtail and a beautiful little snake he is to. Very happy... (AA5) Jan 2016


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 9, 2017)

Glad to hear from you Ian69, they were a very nice clutch.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 9, 2017)

I think I might ask for some Russian Tortoises . . .


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 10, 2017)

WANTED: Boa Constrictors and Retics...


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 10, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I think I might ask for some Russian Tortoises . . .



You could at least Putin an offer.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 10, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> You could at least Putin an offer.



They haven't got back to me so in my impatience I decided to ask for a Corn Snake. For those wondering the identity provided is fictional. Scammer's replies are in bold.

****​
Hi there, I'm interested in your beautiful Corn Snake. How many do you have available? I'll take the whole lot! Do you ship to Australia? How soon can you ship?

Thanks and cheers,
Cassandra

*I have just one female left still a hatchling. Before i can give my snake to any home, i will need to know more about you,Please give answers to the questions below:*

*Questions
1) Where are you located ??
2) Have you any snake care experience?
3) Are you a breeder??
4) How Old are you?
5) Are you married? with kids?
6) What do you do for a living? and when are you ready to have this snake?

Sorry for all this Questions (i mean no offense) but just that i really need the 
very best for this snake. ***ALWAYS FEED BALL PYTHON PRE-KILLED FOOD ITEMS!!!* I will be transporting the Snake from DARWIN and make arrangements for the snake to be transported to any where without any problems.Please let me know if okay with you lets proceed.

Thanks
Olga*

Hi and thanks for getting back to me. And so quickly.

Why certainly, no offense at all. It makes perfect sense that you would want to know every little detail about me.

I'm currently married to my husband. But sometimes he can be a bit boring. I like to spend my spare time with my special and very nice friend. But please don't tell my husband. I don't think he would be very happy. No kids, but my very nice friend has some. I'm most certain that they're not mine. I'm 54 years old and have been keeping and breeding snakes for 30+ years, so I can assure you that I know exactly what I'm doing and your snake will be going to the best of homes. I do live feed. It's the only method I know how, and I truly believe it's better for the snake as it provides them with exercise and mental stimulation. It's perfectly legal in Australia too. I currently work at Australia's Weapons Forge Ltd. We build weapons of mass destruction here. It's not too bad hey, it gets the bills payed anyway! I earn $60000 a week. I can take the snake as soon as you're ready. If you're uncomfortable with the fact that I live feed I can give you an extra $500 as this snake is too perfect an opportunity to let slip! What are your payment methods? How soon can you ship to Perth?

Thanks
Cassandra

*Since you are far from me, i am going to arrange for the snake to be shipped over to your location. The total cost including hipping is $700. All i need from you is your full home delivery details to get her registered at the shipping agency and also arrange the Transfer Of Ownership
Document which will carry your name as the new and rightful owner of the snake . the details should be as follows;

Full Names
Home Address
State/City
Postal Code
Mobile Number
Nearest Airport to your Location

When i am done with the registration of the snake at the agency, they
are going to contact you for you to confirm the delivery of your snake
and also direct you on how you are to make the payment for them to
activate the flight ticket of your snake , for her to be delivered to
your home.

Olga*

Dear Olga,

Thanks for organising the shipping for me. You're so helpful. I'll be happy to pay you for this gorgeous snake.

My Full Name: Cassandra Allegra Portia Calogera Filomina Pentaghast.
State: Nevarra
City: Cumberland
Postal Code: 9034
Mobile Number: 04615553789

My nearest airport is the Val Royeaux airport. How soon can you organise the shipping and what are your payment methods? I am so excited to receive this beautiful snake.

Thanks and hope to hear from you soon.

Cassandra

*Okay regards the payment, do you have a credit card?

It's a little late now so i can get the snake registered first thing in the morning and i will get back to you with the registration receipt. When i am done with the registration of the snake at the shipping agency, i am going to email you. So make sure you stay close to your email and phone because the shipping agency is going to contact you to confirm the delivery of your snake tomorrow morning. Thanks once again for the interest in my little snake.

Olga*

Thanks for being so prompt with your emails. Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough. Yes, I do have credit card. What details do you need from me?

Cassandra

*Okay so as regards the payment for me to get the snake registered at the shipping agency tomorrow morning, you will use your credit card to make the payment via Western Union online (*I have removed the link*). Copy the payment info below and make the payment. When you are done making the payment, you are going to send me a full picture of the receipt for confirmation and make sure you keep a copy too which you are going to show the shipping agents tomorrow at your door before taking the snake.

Receiver's Name................... EGBE DESMOND ASHU
Country.................................. CAMEROON
City........................................ BUEA
Postal Code.......................... 00237
Test Question........................ WHEN
Answer.................................. NOW*

Dear Olga,

While waiting for your return reply I dozed off. I had a dream. In that dream I overslept and missed the pickup of the snake you were sending me. Do you think this dream means anything? I think we need a fall back plan just in case I do oversleep tomorrow and miss picking up the snake. What do you think is the best course of action? Furthermore, I can't take a picture of the receipt as you requested because my camera is broken. What do I do? I really want this snake but this is the first time I have bought out of state.

Thanks
Cassandra

*Okay since your camera is bad just send the payment info in the receipt. the control number, sender's details too.
*
Dear Olga,

I am 54 years old. I'm not very computer savvy. I don't know how to navigate the website link you have provided. Can you tell me exactly step by step (with screen shots if possible) on how I can properly pay you?

Thanks
Cassandra
*
First step is to register into western union*

Olga, how do I register?

*Do you have a whatsapp?*

Dear Olga,

No, I don't. I have a 3310 Nokia phone.

*Okay Madam, i see the online payment is going to be difficult for you to do. Here is a bank account details for your payment deposit of $700 AUD
Bsb number. (*Removed*)
Account number. (*Removed*)
Account Name:... sell your gold pty ltd 
Bank name:......National Bank
Amount:.....$700 AUD 
Purpose: ....Home Companion

Do make a CASH DEPOSIT payment ONLY .....As soon as you make CASH DEPOSIT payment to the account, do send me your payment receipt copy and remittance numbers.
CASH DEPOSIT : ..meaning you will have to go with cash to the Nab bank
and deposit the money into the account for it to be available instantly at my end so i can confirm and proceed with delivery immediately rather than bank transfer or online transfer which will take 2-3 working days for the money to be available for confirmation.
Let me know you have receive this mail and account details and how long you will take to do the Cash Deposit Payment?.
You send me a photo of your payment receipt copy as soon as you are done.
I will process and send you
-Change of ownership certificate
-Registration Receipt
-Shipping information

You can do that tomorrow morning okay. So i can go register your snake at the shipping agency. Look forward to your reply.

Thanks
Olga*

Dear Olga,

Thank you for your clear step to step basis. Sorry to be a party-pooper. I can't take the money to the bank directly as I'm in a wheelchair. There's too many stairs. Furthermore the bank would be closed right now as it is passed midnight here. I'm an insomniac. I can perhaps send you the money through the post as I don't have to travel far. But I won't be able to write anything because I have terrible arthritis. I can get my butler to write to you if I ask nicely. He's very disobedient. It may take him a while to decide if he wants to do this small favour for me.

Thanks
Cassandra


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 10, 2017)

That's pure gold. Hahaha. Did you report them via that banking details provided?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey Oshkii, thats the same one I'm having fun with. Good work.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 10, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> That's pure gold. Hahaha. Did you report them via that banking details provided?



Good idea, I never thought about that. To be honest, I wouldn't know how or where I could report the banking details to. If anyone knows I can pass on the details to them?



Pauls_Pythons said:


> Hey Oshkii, thats the same one I'm having fun with. Good work.



I just realised that the responses we both received are almost word for word. How's yours going? I was just doing it for a bit of fun - and I do take pride in fabricating wild stories. Although the conversation is getting silly and repetitive now. It was a little disappointing that they were unable to pick up on my inconsistencies.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 10, 2017)

I like how this thread started all serious and rooted in the real (and more boring) world, but now by the second page, we're all just joking around...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 10, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I just realised that the responses we both received are almost word for word. How's yours going? I was just doing it for a bit of fun - and I do take pride in fabricating wild stories. Although the conversation is getting silly and repetitive now. It was a little disappointing that they were unable to pick up on my inconsistencies.



I just got the same bank details. Funny thing is the BSB shows it to be a NAB account in Melbourne. 
Might be worth reporting this one to the police after all


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 10, 2017)

Lol weapons of mass destruction... I'm still laughing!


----------



## danyjv (Jul 11, 2017)

Seems RDU is off line now , I wonder if it's to do with all the scams ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 11, 2017)

No it's on line but the scam adds are still there and my featured add placed 8 days ago has still not been processed.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 11, 2017)

Here's some of the scammers that people should be aware of. Jessica Amanda Pecker, Sergio, Dunmichael, and dear old Olga D Rodas who even signed up here at one stage to advertise his "goods". Although it should be obvious these people are scammers as they're attempting to sell exotic species, of which are illegal to keep in Australia, or either their business is located outside of Australia. Even if the species is permitted to be kept in Australia, such as the Green Tree Python, if it's being offered for sale outside of Australia it's illegal to import into the country. 

I do hope RDU would hurry up and pull themselves together. How many people are falling for these scams? Someone must be if the scammers keep returning.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 12, 2017)

RDU looks to have been shut down. (Been coming for a long time TBH)
End of the problem on there just means the scammers will find other places to try and ply their business. Hence the one on here yesterday who was quickly dealt with.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 12, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> RDU looks to have been shut down. (Been coming for a long time TBH)
> End of the problem on there just means the scammers will find other places to try and ply their business. Hence the one on here yesterday who was quickly dealt with.


Still up for me :/


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 12, 2017)

I tried using the bookmark I saved, and through Google. No joy either way. Whether it's permanent this time, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 12, 2017)

It's also still up for me...


----------



## Jaded (Jul 12, 2017)

Comes up for me when I first enter the address but I think that's from the last time I visited. When I refresh I get a dns error.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jul 12, 2017)

They've done this before, haven't they?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like it is history guys and gals


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 20, 2017)

That sucks...  Even though RDU had a lot of scammers, they weren't really hard to avoid, and the vast majority of it was made up of legitimate sellers. But the good news is hopefully people will start selling on APS more!


----------

